# Looking for espresso tuition in Bristol/bath for Friday 6 March



## kiwilloyd (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi - I am looking for someone to do some espresso pulling tuition for a home enthusiast - ideally this Friday 6 March in Bristol/Bath area. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drop coffeechap a pm , he is in that area


----------



## Kevin29 (Mar 1, 2015)

This may be too late, but have you tried Extract Coffee Roasters? I attended a course in their facility last September. I found them very knowledgeable and it was good to learn some roasting tips.


----------



## Kevin29 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have just looked at their website and the next session is 11th April.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Coffeechap is in that area as MrBoots said, he may well be able to sort you out.


----------

